# Ordering next week



## Wozzer (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm ordering my PC Next week and the following specs have been reccomened by mullered07 (Thanks)







Is that the cheapest I can get the parts (Is there a cheaper site). Is there anything I can improve on (Budget £350 (No I cant go extra)).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 2, 2008)

this for XP or Vista? Vista may run a little better with another 2x1GB if you can afford it.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 2, 2008)

he has a £350 budget, or i would have gone with a 2x2gb set


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 2, 2008)

XP for now. Vista later next year


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 2, 2008)

can't see anything wrong with it then!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

why the 320GB seagate? a 500GB variant can be had for like a fiver more? what about the E7200's have they come down in price?

Oh, and im sending the antec tomorrow mate, that cheque thing cleared yesterday


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 2, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> why the 320GB seagate? a 500GB variant can be had for like a fiver more? what about the E7200's have they come down in price?
> 
> Oh, and im sending the antec tomorrow mate, that cheque thing cleared yesterday



he stated he didnt want a big hdd and had picked out a 250gb maxtor, but i suggested this as its quieter/better and has pr, etc, otherwise i probably would have said to go for one of the wd6400AAKS as they are top notch speaking from experience


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 2, 2008)

They havent come down in price, they've gone up !

IF I can get a 500GB one for £5 more, then i'll go for it. Have you got a link?

Glad the cheques gone through.  When will it arrive?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130826

The Samsung spinpoint thats £42 is out of stock 

Ill send the case tomorrow, so probably wednesday, possibly tuesday


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 2, 2008)

Tuesday would be great. Wednesday isnt really a problem.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my final build. If someone could say to me - thats fine, all parts will work together (Pins, Bus Speeds, etc)

Antec 900 on its way (Unknown)
Intel E7300 2.66GHz on its way (tommorow)


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

^ where did you get the E7300 from? how much?


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not quite sure about the PSU.  In the 2nd system in my specs which is close to what you are getting, under load I've gone over 400 watts using an AmWatt to read the voltage.  You may want something a little beefier, especially if you are overclocking.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

get the 500W StealthXtream for £4 more


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150596

Would that be better. I could go for a StealthXtream - But is it any good ?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ where did you get the E7300 from? how much?



£75 - Inc P & P

Ebay - Will give you a link if you need it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2008)

Wasley said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150596
> 
> Would that be better. I could go for a StealthXtream - But is it any good ?



I would deffinitely take the StelthXtream over any Cooler Master PSU.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

You guys know best - StealthXtream added to basket


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe  linky via PM pl0x! (E7300 i mean)


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

ygpm my friend


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Not that theres no heat sink.

Which reminds me - I have to add a heat sink. Anyone see any off Ebuyer that would be good?

Are all the parts fitting fine (Sockets, etc) - God, I worry so much.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

I wouldnt go with ebuyer for the cooler. Go with scan and get an S1283, or go cheap and get an AC freezer Pro. If you want a pro, PM me


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

ygpm


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Won't this do?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994


----------



## xu^ (Nov 3, 2008)

im considering getting that MSI board for a build for a friend ,i hope its reasobaly decent considering its rather cheap.. how is it for overclocking ?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

Got his cooler sorted  Hes having my old Freezer, free of course


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 3, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Got his cooler sorted  Hes having my old Freezer, free of course



Good to see fellow TPUers helping each other out.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I would deffinitely take the StelthXtream over any Cooler Master PSU.



um n00bish mistake  its a corsair 400w, and i chose it to go with the budget he had, although i was going to pick the stealthxtreme and then wait for everyone to shout corsair at me haha



kyle2020 said:


> Got his cooler sorted  Hes having my old Freezer, free of course



well done mate i did offer him my unused stock e7200 cooler for free but thats even better


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm not quite sure about the PSU.  In the 2nd system in my specs which is close to what you are getting, under load I've gone over 400 watts using an AmWatt to read the voltage.  You may want something a little beefier, especially if you are overclocking.





mullered07 said:


> um n00bish mistake  its a corsair 400w, and i chose it to go with the budget he had, although i was going to pick the stealthxtreme and then wait for everyone to shout corsair at me haha



Read the quote above yours.  That is done with a Corsair HX620.  I know what I'm talking about.  n00b?  Yes, the Corsair 400w is a fine PSU indeed, and sure it may handle a bit over 400w, but it's deffinitely not going to be enough.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Read the quote above yours.  That is done with a Corsair HX620.  I know what I'm talking about.  n00b?  Yes, the Corsair 400w is a fine PSU indeed, and sure it may handle a bit over 400w, but it's deffinitely not going to be enough.






erocker said:


> I would deffinitely take the StelthXtream over any Cooler Master PSU.



i wasnt calling you a n00b or say u didnt know what you were talking about, you got me in the wrong context totally 

just stating it was a n00bish mistake mistaking the corsair for a coolermaser, but yes i didnt see wasleys coolermaster link above you were actually referring to so i was a bit hessitant or n00bish soome might say haha so my bad  we all skim read now n again and jump to conclusions lol 

however the corsair would power a e7300 and one hd 4850 with ease any day of the week.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2008)

Not a problem bud!  And to be honest, if I never hooked my system up to an AmWatt (basically a Kill A Watt), I would of thunk the 400W Corsiar to work fine.  The highest amount of wattage I've pulled out of the rig has been 467 watts with Ocing the card to 675/1050 and a modest 3.4ghz on the E7200.  If I'm not mistaken the cx400 is capable of around 490 Watts of peak power which would still work, though I'd be held back to overclock any more.  I love corsair's psu's, if my HX620 had two more pci-e connectors it could run my 4870 crossfire system no problem!


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Right - Ordering in 10 minutes. So - if theres anything needed changing quickly jump at me. Just gotta finish making the bacon sandwich 

Here's my order:


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 3, 2008)

looks good mate, happy days 

so you decided to go with the seagate over the wd, any reason ?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheaper and I won't be needing 640Gb. I know its not alot more money, but i'm trying to save money. My budget was £300 and i've managed to spend £400 with case & CPU.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Cheaper and I won't be needing 640Gb. I know its not alot more money, but i'm trying to save money. My budget was £300 and i've managed to spend £400 with case & CPU.



ok np, the newer seagates are fast anyway, its a good drive .

but thats what budgets are for, so they can be blown to shit when you actually decide to stick to one


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Checkout Complete - Thank you for shopping with ebuyer. 
Your order number is *********. Use this if you wish to contact us.
You can check on the status of your order at anytime from the Account section. 


WOOOOT - How long did it take me to decide on a PC, get the money and buy it? Couple of months ?!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Checkout Complete - Thank you for shopping with ebuyer.
> Your order number is *********. Use this if you wish to contact us.
> You can check on the status of your order at anytime from the Account section.
> 
> ...



at least, even women arent that picky when it comes to shopping


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wasley said:


> They havent come down in price, they've gone up !
> 
> IF I can get a 500GB one for £5 more, then i'll go for it. Have you got a link?
> 
> Glad the cheques gone through.  When will it arrive?



You can get this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136178 o.o ur not in us. I try to get you a link.


----------



## xu^ (Nov 3, 2008)

congrats on purchase ,it should do you very well   a very good upgrade for the price imo.

are you planning on overclocking?  id be interested to see what you think of the MSI board.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes - but in the future. I don't want to half the life of the CPU.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay - I gave in. I changed it to next day delivery. Its coming tommorow


----------



## Exavier (Nov 4, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Yes - but in the future. I don't want to half the life of the CPU.



as long as you're sensible it won't 'halve', but ofc it won't last as long as it would otherwise.
I doubt you'd be using this in 10 years though, so y'know, not so relevant..


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

Exavier said:


> as long as you're sensible it won't 'halve', but ofc it won't last as long as it would otherwise.
> I doubt you'd be using this in 10 years though, so y'know, not so relevant..



im guessing the life expectancy of most chips is 3 years with overclocking, but i doubt anyone on here (Im talking enthusiast level) will keep a processor for more than a year or so anyway


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahhh - Well, I'm not sure If I will be or not. I usally start overclocking when my system starts to lack power for games.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 5, 2008)

Parts Arrived. Whey - Well. Not all of them.

I'm still awaiting the:

Case (Havent a clue when thats coming)
CPU (Mum was out whislt it was posted. I have to go to the checkpoint to collect it )


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Parts Arrived. Whey - Well. Not all of them.
> 
> I'm still awaiting the:
> 
> ...



give the case a couple of days, i have already told you that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Wasley! Did you take my advice from yesterday? 

No offense but whats a checkpoint?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

Checkpoints like the deliveries head quarters - say fedex came to your house with a package, but you werent in, they take it back to their checkpoint to be collected later


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahh I see! SO. . .  it's right now on hold at the post basically. C.mon case, get to wasley! I wish I was there with a camcorder on your first post.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahh I see! SO. . .  it's right now on hold at the post basically. C.mon case, get to wasley! I wish I was there with a camcorder on your first post.



haha you and me both - the case was sent last night, so im guessing the latest it will arrive is saturday. 

Pretty awesome build for a first rig!


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 5, 2008)

Couldn't resist - I had to go and get the CPU. Just awaiting the case. 

Kyle - I'm not moaning that it hasnt arrived. Just giving you an update.

Have you got a tracking number for the delivery?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Couldn't resist - I had to go and get the CPU. Just awaiting the case.
> 
> Kyle - I'm not moaning that it hasnt arrived. Just giving you an update.
> 
> Have you got a tracking number for the delivery?



Nice! 

Tracking number is YHPM IMA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!!!!!!!!!!! lol. sorry


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 5, 2008)

YGPM. Tracking didn't work.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

WOOOOOT

Came on the PC this morning thinking. Monday it is for the case then. Thought to myself - I had just better check to track my order and this came up:

08-11-2008  03:05  Gloucester Depot Out for delivery 
08-11-2008  01:13  Gloucester Depot Arrived at delivery depot 
07-11-2008  17:52  National Hub Sorted in hub 
06-11-2008  19:53  Nottingham Central Depot On route to hub 
06-11-2008  17:30  Nottingham Central Depot Collected from customer 
06-11-2008  13:49  Annesley Woodhouse Collected from Post Office Branch 


Wooooooooot - Anyone care to help me build  

I'm pretty sure I know what i'm doing - although I get stuck with motherboard pins and stuff....


----------



## Jacko28 (Nov 8, 2008)

Pftt your getting me to do it haha


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Jacko28 said:


> Pftt your getting me to do it haha



I would'nt mind a little help 

Do you know how to do the PINS yet?


----------

